# regular eben



## Menger

Hola colegas, son unos textos promocionales de unas zapatillas barefoot, no sé muy bien cómo traducir esto, juega también con que el nombre del modelo es (según parece) "Regular Fit"
Muchas gracias por adelantado, 
...................................................................................................................................

Kleiner Schnitt – große Wirkung.
Wir haben gar nicht viel verändert.
Der neue Regular Fit hat im Zehenbereich einen schmaleren Schnitt bekommen.
*Regular eben*
Alles andere ist gleichgeblieben: Die Leichtigkeit, die Flexibilität...


----------



## Alemanita

Como traducción de esa parte te sugiero:

Ya lo dice el nombre: regular.

Pero como sabrás, traducir publicidad casi nunca da buenos resultados ...

Y ¿cómo traducirías "Schnitt"?


----------



## Menger

Gracias Alemanita!
Sí pensaba que podía ir por algo así pero no se me ocurría cómo formularlo, ni tampoco estaba seguro de la interpretación. Una buena solución.
Para Schnitt en principio había dejado corte, aunque no deja de sonarme algo raro para unas zapatillas... 
LG y gracias otra vez


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Y ¿cómo traducirías "Schnitt"?


_*Als Ergänzung  zu Alemanitas Beitrag, hier mein Vorschlag:
Como complemento a la aportación de Alemanita, aquí va mi sugerencia:

regular:
normal, Standard

Schnitt (Passform):
eine gute Passform (von Schuhen) haben 
sentar bien

Fit" significa el corte o el ajuste de una prenda, "Slim" significa "delgado" y "regular" significa "normal".*_


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también Tonerl, sí muy bien visto, "ajuste" es, para ambas frases, _le mot juste_ en este caso... Olé


----------



## anahiseri

lo de "regular fit" (que es, por supuesto, inglés) se ve más en ropa, por ej. vaqueros, que en calzado. En el caso de zapatillas entiendo que es talla normal /ajuste normal /ancho normal  ..  Pero aquí quizá convenga dejarlo tal cual como han hecho en el ejemplo que adjunto, pues  ese regular fit viene a ser parte del nombre del producto.
GROUNDIES® Universe Regular Fit Men | GROUNDIES® Urban Barefootwear

*Regular eben* no sé si está en negrita por ser también duda.
Si hubiera que traducirlo yo pondría algo así  como:
_*Pues eso, regular. O sea, normal y corriente.
Ya lo dice el nombre: regular. *
Aunque es innegable que "regular" (adj.) tiene en español una connotación un poco negativa, que no tiene en inglés._


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también, sí era un pequeño horror de texto, sin más contexto disponible y con ese nombre de modelo tan liante y las palabras inglesas etc... 
Creo que lo despaché bien gracias a vuestras aportaciones. Gracias otra vez a todos.


----------

